# Cheap and small hydrometers for 32 oz deli cups



## The Wolven (Jan 14, 2022)

Hey,  I was wondering if anyone would recommend some small hydrometers for some deli cups. Currently monitoring humidity isn't too big of a deal since the nymphs I have do fine at about 50% humidity (Otomantis and Galithias). I mist the containers every other day as well and they're in good health. I do however want to able to monitor the humidity for the future and for future nymphs. Any recommendations?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 14, 2022)

Praise God, nice to see that. I have some on my site for around 10.00 you just put the probe in container an it will give you the results. 

Not sure if I am allowed to do that?


----------



## The Wolven (Jan 15, 2022)

hibiscusmile said:


> Praise God, nice to see that. I have some on my site for around 10.00 you just put the probe in container an it will give you the results.
> 
> Not sure if I am allowed to do that?


Praise jESuS! *does a jig* 

Yeah that sounds awesome! I'll likely be bombarding you with questions in a minutes on messages lol.


----------



## agent A (Jan 16, 2022)

The Wolven said:


> Praise jESuS! *does a jig*
> 
> Yeah that sounds awesome! I'll likely be bombarding you with questions in a minutes on messages lol.


I don't want to undermine Rebecca but

https://www.ebay.com/itm/194620556534?hash=item2d504a04f6:g:WosAAOSwfQVdUp5R

also, internal hydration is far more important than humidity!


----------



## The Wolven (Jan 16, 2022)

mantisloverguy6000 said:


> I don't want to undermine Rebecca but
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/194620556534?hash=item2d504a04f6:g:WosAAOSwfQVdUp5R
> 
> also, internal hydration is far more important than humidity!


Noted! I don't exactly trust my brats to actually drink the droplets when I mist their enclosure so I try to give them water during feedings as well. It takes a little since shoving a cotton swab in a nymph's face works about as well you think. If you have any advice on that let me know!


----------



## agent A (Jan 16, 2022)

The Wolven said:


> Noted! I don't exactly trust my brats to actually drink the droplets when I mist their enclosure so I try to give them water during feedings as well. It takes a little since shoving a cotton swab in a nymph's face works about as well you think. If you have any advice on that let me know!


So when you have the number of mantises I do, it would take the whole day to give each one water from a cotton swab! I probably would also not want to use the SAME swab between mantises, ESPECIALLY if they aren't the same species. I am very conscious about pathogens (which is why all of my rearing gear gets a 10% bleach for 10 minutes treatment between uses). I just give everyone a spray-down before bed and it usually works out fine. The smaller guys often sip the droplets each time, while larger species may skip a night or two. 

I can't remember if I sent you the _Galinthias _in the 9oz cup, but if I did, that is big enough for the final molt and you can just send a gentle mist through the lid. Just remember to rinse the cup every few weeks because the moisture hits wastes and microbes grow!


----------

